# milk replacer for a calf



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

A friend wanted me to ask for her... her husband was going to get a calf and wants to know how much milk replacer a calf will go through in a month and how many months do they need to be on it.

Thanks,


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I think most people just go through 1 50lb bag per calf. When the bag is gone, they are old enough to be weaned.

Rachel


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Following the directions on standard milk replacer, it takes 1 of the included measuring cups per feeding. The cup holds 1/2 pound, so you will use a pound a day.
There are some replacers out there that may have different directions. So make sure you check the label or consult with your feed man.
I feed out 1 50lb bag of milk replacer per calf, the last week or so I sometimes switch to feeding it once a day if I feel they aren't eating enough starter grain yet.

Once I bought some cheap soy stuff from Fleet Farm and both calves I had refused to drink it. I had gone 2 days and was wondering what the h#@& was going on. A buddy of mine showed up with a bag of Purina stuff that was milk based and the calves practically dove into the buckets.

Don't be cheap with the MR,


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

How much you go through, will depend what you feed them. I feed at noon a heifer 2 cups. Sometime here, likely when she is 2 months old, ill bump it to 2 1/2 cups. They do really well at that amount, and grow very well. We feed milk at morning/night, so one bag for me will go longer. When I was feeding the other two heifers MR 3x a day, I was going through a bag a week or so. But they grew well, so it paid off (my goal was growth)..


Also keep in mind, the volume of water depends on how much MR you mix. The water is added so they take in the MR. I feed 2 quarts with 2 cups, and feed right away. You dont need 3 quarts of water, unless your mixing a heavy amount. So with one cup, 2 quarts is plenty, remember to add water in with the calf as well.

Also some MR are up to 28%, I feed 26%. They do well off that, water helps to flush the kidneys of protein.


Jeff


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks ya'll... I forwarded the replies to her


----------



## everado2 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Gold Star milk replacer is pretty good also. Make sure you have medicated milk replacer. Helps a lot. I feed one two qt bottle in the morning and one in the afternoon. Keep out hay and start with a cup or so of grain. As you see the calf eating the feed and hay and how much you will know when to take away the bottle/bucket. I cut down to one bottle per day as the calf starts eating the grain. Then when you increase the grain and see it's eating the hay well you can stop the bottle altogether. Always keep out fresh water. One sack (50#) will last a month and by then it should be eating well enough to weaned


----------

